

Jay Leno Hosts NextEngine's 3D Scanner in his Garage - mhb
http://www.jaylenosgarage.com/video/video_player.shtml?vid=944641

======
brk
This is pretty cool. About 6 years or so ago there was a company called
Dimensional Photonics that pioneered some of this technology. I worked with
them a little bit when they were running out cash, as I was looking to lease
some office space at the time and introduced them to a potential VC in the
area. In the end, I believe their IP ended up getting sold and the company
itself folded. But it was cool to see how they could do a complex scan of
something like a car door in about 1 minutes and have super-precise
measurements.

------
mhb
A surprisingly interesting site:
<http://www.jaylenosgarage.com/garage/index.shtml>

